# Replacement Windows



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

My sister in law and her husband live in Asheville NC and I'm in Albuquerque NM, so things are not quite the same.

My sister in law wants to replace the steel casement windows on her board and batten sided house. She talked to a company that either sells windows called Champion or the company is called Champion. I don't know them. They quoted vinyl replacements at a price that is just about $1000 per window. That seems really high to me.

Does anyone on this board know this company/window? Do vinyl's hold up in the Asheville climate?


----------



## SuperiorBuilt (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is the link for Champion windows website:
http://www.championwindow.com/
The price sounds very high. Try the big orange box store if you want another high price.
I like to use Simonton windows. Here is the website:
http://www.simonton.com/homeowner/windows/index.htm.
Very good replacement window. I have used them in my own home.


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

way high,i like simonton as well,and have them in my own house too


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Champion is big in Indiana. When home and watching a cable channel out of indiana you will see champion replacement windows advertised. Here over the line in Illinois simonton is big. Finally tell your sister to look up glass in the yellow pages. Some of the nicest replacement windows i ever seen was in a glass company when i brought in a window i have in my gargage to replace broken glass.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Why vinyl replacment or is this vinyl with new construction flanges for replacement? Steel casements can be a nightmare sawzalling out the frames. Then you often have no interior trim because those steel frames were plastered in. In the end it gets costly with custom trim work inside and out to modify this siutation. Maybe Im envisioning a different type of steel unit but you really need a full framed window opposed to some mishmosh of compenents in beat up openings.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Champion is more like going to sears for windows or siding.
2 to 3 times more then average.
Also heavy on telemarketing.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Seems like a ridiculous price up front, but without knowing what they have to do to remove and replace, it is hard to pass judgement. There is obviously a lot more work to removing steel casements from a board and batten then a typical brick veneer installation, where they remove the sashes, slip the replacement window in the existing frame, secure with 4 or six screws, caulk, and go home. My vision here is that there is going to be carpentry work involved both for ro work and exterior trim.
Have never had any experience with that brand in my area, perhaps it is a regional product, like many replacement window makers.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow.

We have no information at all regarding this estimate. We only know that someone gave a HO a quote. 

We all get pissed off when someone's brother-in-law's cousins' sister's old boyfriend says we're ripping them off. But yet that's exactly what this thread is doing. 

Post the entire written estimate so we can see the facts or all we're doing is talking through our a$$.


----------



## Skydawggy (May 10, 2007)

I think a $1000. is a little high and I don't like Champion windows nor do I like the high pressure sales tactics they use. But, I don't think $1000. is way out of line. Considering the steel pans have to be torn out and the entire window reframed, insulated and new brickmold added to the inside. We typically charge an extra $200-$300 per opening depending on the size. Even with a Simonton window, when you start considering the size, adding options like superspacer, tempered glass, grids etc., you could be talking pretty close to $1000.

I'd like to know more details on the quote, but the price doesn't seem outrageous to me.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

If she is willing to pay that i'll do em for 900 ea and catch a flight there tonight


----------



## woodbutchr (Jul 31, 2007)

$850.00 @ ???


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thom, I agree with Tom M. I've replaced a lot of windows and every situation is different: inside and out.

How much is the actual window and size?

If you want to PM me I can give you prices for this area: about 6hrs North.

Most windows are around $200. for 101 U/I.

A lot of production window installers just order the window smaller, call the outside, caulk or throw some lattice trim on the inside.

With your sisters situation, the labor is more involved - inside and out. Now, $800. more is the question


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

2007


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I have done the same thing , not see when the post was and then coment on it . Made me feel silly afterwards.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I did that twice within the last week. WTF


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

thom said:


> My sister in law and her husband live in Asheville NC and I'm in Albuquerque NM, so things are not quite the same.
> 
> My sister in law wants to replace the steel casement windows on her board and batten sided house. She talked to a company that either sells windows called Champion or the company is called Champion. I don't know them. They quoted vinyl replacements at a price that is just about $1000 per window. That seems really high to me.
> 
> Does anyone on this board know this company/window? Do vinyl's hold up in the Asheville climate?


Thom, did you mean each window would cost $1000 per window or the overall price divided by the total number of windows works out to $1000?

There are a lot of factors that can influence that final number, and with Champion, you are paying for a salesman, salesmanager, support staff, marketing, etc... and this is before you get to the product. 

IMHO, find a window you feel confident in (construction, amenities, etc.) that is available in Asheville, and contact the manufacturer. Any good one will have contractors they can refer you to in their network that won't have the same load (see above) that can help reduce that cost...

Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Kap..07inch:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, maybe that she has not yet made up her mind yet.

I know my wife could 7 years and not make a decision.

14 years married and I think she is still trying to make up her mind about me.

Andy.


----------

